# Chrome Window Trim......



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Has anybody here installed the chrome window trim on the door windows?
like this......


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take it you have a LS? They tap them down on the door so you could possibly trade someone for them. The back triangle is one time use so buy it new.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

DeniseRae, you want it to look like this? 










If so, you will need Chrome Window Top Molding. It is 4-pieces set, without the back triangle: RI® 11-803A-CHCRU11 - Chevy Cruze 2015 Chrome ABS Window Top Molding


----------



## DeniseRae (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes it's a 2015 ls......just want the bottom chrome on windows......I found the kit on eBay but just wanna know how hard it is to install


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*DeniseRae*, the installation is really easy. Before peeling and sticking any chrome edge trim to your vehicle, hold it against the application area and eyeball it. Make sure it looks good from every angle, and that the chrome trim tape is positioned precisely where you want it. Then clean the surface - finish off the area where the chrome auto trim will be applied by wiping the surface down with a paint-safe solvent or rubbing alcohol and cotton towel free of oils, dye, and lint. Fit a line of chrome trim into place by peeling the backing off and pressing the strip down with firm, even pressure, smoothing it out as you go. Consider rubbing it with a new, clean cloth along the way. Give your new chrome trim strips time to set properly to be sure they stick the way they should. Three to five days is generally considered best, but a 24-hour no-washing window is the absolute minimum. 
If you want to get just the bottom chrome, we are always able to make a custom order for you!


----------

